# How to Record OnDemand Network Shows?



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I missed a few network shows during the transformation from Directv to Dish. I am seeing the shows as being OnDemand, but I cannot find out how to record them. The only option is to watch them. I am seeing these shows when I finish watching a new network show and I am stopping it to delete it. There is a list below the steps for doing this.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

The whole concept of "On Demand" is that you get to watch the programs when you want to rather than on a fixed schedule like live programming. Think of it like a DVR in the cloud that you don't have to program. You do need a good Internet connection though.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Once internet connected you will find your On Demand downloads in Dish rentals. Just select the DVR button on the remote.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

cpdretired said:


> Once internet connected you will find your On Demand downloads in Dish rentals. Just select the DVR button on the remote.


True, once you select an on demand program and then choose "Watch Later"...


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

What does it mean "rented on demand"? The show I am trying to record is the "Rookie" on ABC. Surely I don't have to pay for this?

Also why is CBS not listed?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

If you find a show in an on demand list just download it. It's free if no charge is specified and it's called "rental" even if free. Select watch later when it starts to download if you want to watch it later. No matter whether you watch now or later, it will be stored in your DVR menu under the rental icon until the specified number of days, or if you delete it.

If CBS is not listed, on demand is probably not part of their contract with Dish. You should then make sure you have timers set to record episodes.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

The "rental" thing for free on demand shows is like "buying" free books from Amazon, except you don't get a $0.00 receipt.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Got it - thanks everyone.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Stream Live NFL Games, TV Shows, News, On-Demand - CBS All Access
CBS basically wants you to pay for the on demand shows.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

IIRC, On Demand is already recorded to a special part of the hard drive and remains there for the specified period but cannot be transferred to an EHD or anywhere else.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some content is pre-downloaded (mostly the movies on channel 500) - that content comes via satellite. The other OnDemand content is downloaded via the Internet upon request.


----------

